# What is in your food mix?



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

We have had our hedgie for about a week. I would like to start mixing her food in the next week or so to be on some better stuff. I am kind of overwhelmed with trying to figure out what to get. We have to drive about an hour to get to a pet store with some of the better food, so I want a good idea before I drive that far. I have the list of foods from the sticky here...but theres soooo many!! Right now she is on Purina Kitten Chow. 

So what is in your food mix??


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I use Wellness Indoor Health, Wellness Healthy Weight, Blue Longevity for Mature Cats and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck.

Purina Kitten Chow isn't a good food though so I would take that completely out. It contains corn, which is a big no-no  it also has some other preservatives in it that aren't good for hedgies.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah...I know it not the best but that's what she came with and I don't want a upset hedgie tummy!

And do these foods last a long time? I mean I know the small bags are rather large for a hedgie...and to mix so many...do you ever have expiration issues?


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

In my mix I have Blue Buffalo and Innova but Innova had a recall and I threw it out. When I need to buy more food I plan on adding Simply Nourish.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I have this food (Blue Weight Control Adult)

Dry food will stay good for about a year if in an air tight container after the bag has been opened. This is a very good container.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have Authority Sensitive Soulution turkey flavor. Seriously, I think it's one of the healthiest cat food, also it is SO cheap. I make sure my hedgie does not have food that is junk. 
I would use Authority Senstive Soulution Turkey flavor or use kitten if the hedgehog needs to gain weight.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

redhead38 said:


> Yeah...I know it not the best but that's what she came with and I don't want a upset hedgie tummy!
> 
> And do these foods last a long time? I mean I know the small bags are rather large for a hedgie...and to mix so many...do you ever have expiration issues?


If you switch slowly and use a probiotic you should be fine. In the long run, a possible upset stomach for a few days is better than feeding them something that is sub-par.

I have had Prim for a year and have only bought food 3 times. I keep mine in a sealed container like mentioned above and don't have any issues.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

So I got one other brand of food...to slowly introduce to Hazel. Well I started by adding 10 kibbles into her other food...but now she refuses to eat any of the other. So now my question is whether or not it would be ok to just stop using the "not so good for her" food and just use the new? I feel like she's not getting enough to eat now that she won't eat any of the food he came with!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Same thing happened when I was switching Sonic from hedgehog food to blue buffalo. He wouldn't touch the hedgie food so I just gave him all new food. It is fine to do a complete switch. The worst that could happen is some green poop which will clear up in a few days.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That can be a pretty common reaction from hedgies that are offered a much higher quality food in addition to their old, crappy one.  As long as she's on board with the sudden change, you can go ahead and add in more of the new one so she's getting enough to eat - just be ready to see some green poops for a few days, since her system will probably have more of an issue with it. :lol: You can give her probiotics to help out with the change. Either acidophilus (found in human pharmacy section of grocery store) or small animal Benebac (found in pet store or from vet) will work, and just a good-sized pinch on her food each night should help a little. Glad she likes her new food so much!


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

Me too!!! But her poop has been green pretty much since we got her...or kind of a greenish tan. Maybe the crappy food??


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

redhead38 said:


> Me too!!! But her poop has been green pretty much since we got her...or kind of a greenish tan. Maybe the crappy food??


How long have you had her? Did you switch her food? (sorry if you stated this earlier- didn't see any other posts by you in this thread)
If you completely switched her food, or just got her pretty recently green poop can be fairly normal. Stress and/or changing food right away can have that effect. Having crappy food might do it too


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

We've had her since July 28th...so a little over a week. She is a young one...we didn't know her birthday until after we brought her home. She was eating the kibble and with mom at the breeder before she weaned her. She was on nothing but the crappy food for about 2 weeks before I started adding just a few kibbles of the better in with her old food. She stopped eating the old but still have it mixed in just in case but with a larger portion of the new. The poop hasn't really changed in color since adding the new food...but she's going through her 6 week quilling right now so I am sure that has something to do with it too.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Green poo is pretty common in babies and then with the self-chosen total food change that seems normal. You may want to add a probiotic, like benebac or acidophilus to her dry to help her tummy problems resolve. You can just sprinkle a little on top of the food. 
If the green poo continues for more than a few days after adding the probiotic I would get a fecal done if it were me just to be sure nothing more is going on. You can also give her some plain canned pumpkin as well to help her GI tract


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

And I forgot to ask, what new food did you choose? I ask because there are some that can be a little too rich on some hedgies tummies. I know I had one girl that couldn't handle Wellness unless I added only a small amount to her mix.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got a Nutro natural blend. I know it's chicken and rice formula..I can't remember the exact name right now. That was the only thing in the pet store that fell into the correct protein and fat guidelines...with no corn! I live in rural Tn...and evey place around here sells the cheapest stuff possible.... I have an hour's drive to get to a store with all the good quality brands!


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to add some natural balance green pea and duck once I get to the "good" store!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I have that in my mix I believe. I feed it to my foster kittens because of the small pieces 
I've never heard of that food being too rich and I've personally never had a problem with it, so maybe it is just the stress of being in a new home away from mom coupled with diet change. Either way, keep a good eye on her. It's great that she is taking to the new food well


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, I know this thread has kinda died out...But I just wanted to let redhead know that Petco and other stores deliver a lot of the time and sometimes you can get really good sales or free shipping from the websites. Save yourself the drive


----------

